# Derek Quinet commits to Cal State Fullerton



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Derek Quinet commits to Cal State Fullerton.

Big Man Derek Quinet Commits to Titans (10-9-03).
http://calstatefullerton.theinsiders.com/2/187709.html

Idaho State player profile.
http://isubengals.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/quinet_derek00.html

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=143&p=8&c=1&nid=990108

Derek Quinet:


----------

